

Nreduce online incubator shuts down - _lex
http://www.nreduce.com/?shutdown

======
gamerDude
When nReduce started, it was actually really cool. I think a big problem they
had was changing a small piece of user feedback that was a slight pain point,
but not a major one.

Everyone used to check in on Wednesdays and many were, week after week. They
changed it so you could choose whenever you want, and all the teams in my
group disappeared. It went from a vibrant Wednesday to dead every day. It was
incredibly sad as everyone lost touch with each other.

While it was slightly annoying that I couldn't choose the day, it was working.
Its one of those things where when you have a deadline many people will make
it, when its flexible, it suddenly becomes really hard.

~~~
fouc
Good idea. Anyone want to take the opensource code, launch a new site, and fix
the check-in day?

~~~
geeosh
I'm the original dev and I actually am interested in launching it again too
(with modifications). Shoot me an email!

~~~
ashcairo
I loved it back when it was using a fixed Wednesday deadline and saved
bandwidth by linking to private YouTube videos, (rather than hosting nReduce
copies).

If you bring it back, make sure you let me know.

------
rohitv
Website is down, but here is the email I received from one of the co-founders:

Hi

This is Joe, one of the people who worked to build nReduce last year.

I am writing today to thank you.

In traveling the world, I got to experience startup people's genuine desire to
help each other. It is an amazing and beautiful thing and I want to thank you
for being a part of creating it.

If I can be of help in the future, please let me know.

Best, -Joe

\-------------------------------------

And please join me in thanking some of the awesome people who built nReduce

Josh Schwartzman, Jacques Crocker, Ash Bhoopathy , Richard Lengsavath, Raemond
Bergstrom-Wood, Clifton Fletemeyer, Elliot Glasenk, Shaf Choudry, Paul
Eikelenboom, Louis Sayers, David A. Johnston, Erin Parker, Marcus Smith, John
Sechrest, Eze Vidra, Daniel Kehoe, Scott Robertson, David Nagy, Jack Lin, Sam
Schillace, Mahesh Bhatia and so many more.

We open sourced the nReduce code here. (You can build on Josh's brilliance)

Want to work on the opensource nReduce? Email me

Awesome other people that are working to help startups :

Angel List - Keeps rockin it F6S.com - Helping Founders Startitup.co - Startup
methodology Zana Project - Advice from experts StartupWeekend - Weekend as a
Founder Hippflow - Helping Fundraise CofoundersLab - Introing Co-Founders

~~~
fouc
I assume this is the source code?
[https://github.com/joemellin/nReduce](https://github.com/joemellin/nReduce)

------
RWeaver
I liked nReduce, but I think a lot of the ideas could have used some feedback
(including mine at the time), or early pivots, some were very obviously not
that great

It might have been good to incorporate some sort of acceptance gateway or idea
validation phase.

Maybe something like you create iterations of your landing page and the
software auto A/B tests them for you. Once you have X signups for one you can
join the others at the next stage. Video posts can also go on your home page
to keep your fans informed.

They probably should have taken some small amount of money from users at some
point also, even if just to keep the service going

------
david_shaw
I can't say this is terribly surprising, but it's unfortunate nonetheless.

I hope a successful implementation of the "online incubator" idea works
sometime soon.

------
brackin
They had a great team. I think it may have been too distributed. If they
selected groups in one location and connected them with the right people it'd
be interesting.

------
yesimahuman
nReduce inspired a local weekly startup meetup I started called iterators.
Really, I wanted the weekly check in aspect more than anything. It's
interesting the bonds that form when you meet more than monthly.

It's too bad to see it gone, but it had an impact, and that's great. There
will be others that come and go.

~~~
lowglow
We have a weekly meetup as well running in SF called Tribes
[http://tribes.techendo.co/](http://tribes.techendo.co/)

------
lowglow
Hey nreduce guys, if you're reading this, I'd love to have you on Techendo
(shameless plug: [http://techendo.co/](http://techendo.co/)) for an interview.
please reach out to dan at techendo dot co

------
noelwelsh
I tried nReduce for a little while. I remember lots of interface bugs -- being
unable to give feedback to others, being unable to find content (can't
remember the details). It was fairly unusable, so we stopped.

